# Unsure Of This Species



## C2CBarnwood (Feb 8, 2019)

Basically a rookie when it comes to wood species but I thought I might know this one until cutting it, it had an almost "citronella" smell. Weighs about as much as Oak


----------



## phinds (Feb 8, 2019)

need a better end grain pic.

Johnny, you might as well get used to it right now. I'm ALWAYS going to ask for a better end grain pic if you don't produce one that makes it possible to see the end grain characteristics pretty clearly. I don't expect you to get ones as good as what you'll see on my site, but you need to come a lot closer than what you have so far in this thread.

Thanks,

Paul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## C2CBarnwood (Feb 8, 2019)

Apologies, I didn't realize how out of focus that was. I think this is the best my phone can do


----------



## phinds (Feb 8, 2019)

It is NOT just a matter of focus. You have to clean up the end grain. Yours looks like it was cut with a dull saw. I often spend a fair amount of time tracking down the ID of a wood (not always successfully) and I'm happy to do it but with an end grain like what you show here I would not even consider starting since there's nothing to go on.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 8, 2019)

Johnny, See the last paragraph below on preparing endgrain for identification purposes helps any:

*https://www.wood-database.com/wood-articles/wood-identification-gu
...*
*7. Look at the endgrain.*
Perhaps no other technique for accurate identification of wood is as helpful and conclusive as the magnified examination of the endgrain. Frequently, it brings the identification process from a mostly intuitive, unscientific process into a predictable, repeatable, and reliable procedure.

Looking at the endgrain with a magnifier shouldn’t be a mystifying or esoteric art. In many cases, it’s nearly as simple as examining small newsprint under a magnifying glass. There are three components necessary to reap the full benefits contained in the endgrain:
*
1. A prepared surface. *When working with wood in most capacities, it becomes quickly apparent that endgrain surfaces are not nearly as cooperative or as easily worked as face grain surfaces. However, in this case, _it is absolutely critical that a clear and refined endgrain surface is obtained._

For a quick glance of a softwood sample, a very sharp knife or razor blade can be used to take a fresh slice from the endgrain. However, in many denser species, especially in tropical hardwoods, one of the best ways to obtain a clear endgrain view is through diligent sanding. It’s usually best to begin with a relatively smooth saw cut (as from a fine-toothed miter saw blade) and proceed through the grits, starting at around 100, and working up to at least 220 or 320 grit, preferably higher for the cleanest view.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 8, 2019)

Also, thought you might enjoy seeing this old thread Paul posted showing some really cool end grain shots:

https://woodbarter.com/threads/wood-id-through-end-grain.30342/

There's a lot of terminology which goes along with all these pics that Paul understands better than most. Just leaves me scratching my head.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 8, 2019)

Hint ********** _aromatica _- used for outdoor furniture

P.S., asterisk represent more than on letter, good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

